# Camera Profiles?



## les_stockton (May 7, 2012)

When I first got Lightroom 3 (maybe 6 months ago), I saw that there were camera profiles but I didn't look into using that feature until now.  the thing is, when I go there, there are only two that show up.  they are 2010 and 2003 (I think).  I would expect to see one for the various Canon models (2 of which I have).  Am I looking at this wrong?  What should I expect to see?  Is there something that I need to do in order to have camera profiles for Canon 40D and Canon 400D (XTi)?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2012)

You looking at the wrong thing, those are the Process Versions you are seeing. Immediately below that is the Profile line, click on the up/down arrows at the right and you should see the various profiles. See screenshot:


----------



## les_stockton (May 7, 2012)

thanx


----------



## ggxie (Oct 7, 2012)

*Profile is changed by Lightoom after importing pictures*

I just had this new problem on profile occured to me yesterday on profile. 

"The picture was taken with Vivid or Landscape" mode, after importing and "loading", Lightroom automatically removed the mode the picture was shot and assigned "Adobe Standard" to the pictures." And it wasn't doing this weird thing before. "

Please kindly advise. 







TNG said:


> You looking at the wrong thing, those are the Process Versions you are seeing. Immediately below that is the Profile line, click on the up/down arrows at the right and you should see the various profiles. See screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 2253


----------



## clee01l (Oct 7, 2012)

ggxie, welcome to the forum.   If you shoot JPEG, the in camera process controls are processing instructions applied to the image to produce the JPEG.  (i.e. there are baked in to the image that gets imported to LR.  JPEG images imported into LR should not get any other adjustments at import and Adobe Standard is the standard *for JPEGs.*
if you shoot RAW,  none of the in camera processing controls are applied to the image imported by LR and the default is Adobe Standard *for your camera's RAW format*.  LR provides emulations of the processing controls to emulate those the the camera would apply if you we're producing JPEGs from the camera.


----------



## ggxie (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks very much clee01|! I figured that out last night by comparing to the JPEG I used to shot. The camera profile shows "embedded", indeed. I am not sure I can mention the following problem on this thread: After switching to RAW, everything in LR is becoming so slow. "Loading..." taking about 3-4 seconds per picture. My desktop PC is only about 3 years old. I am trying to remove some pictures from LR and also create more space on C. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 8, 2012)

Which module are you in when you encounter the 3-4 seconds 'Loading' delay?

If it's the Library module, that might indicate that you are only building "minimal" previews during import, which means that a standard-size preview will need to be built when you first load an image into the Loupe view. I routinely build 1:1 previews on import, so in Library loading images, even zoomed to 1:1, is instant. Even building standard-size previews on import should eliminate any "loading" delay at Fit/Fill in Loupe (assuming your standard preview size is set correctly in the catalog settings).

If the delay is in the Develop module, then really that is to be expected. Develop module doesn't use the existing previews, instead a new preview is built every time the Raw image is selected. Some of that rendering may have already been done and stored in the ACR cache, but even so you can still expect to see the "loading" indicator for a few seconds (maybe more, depending upon the size of the Raw file). You can turn off the "loading" indicator in the View Options menu....it doesn't actually change the speed at which the preview is rendered, but you should be able to start working on the image as soon as the sliders are "activated", which may well be sub-second.....thus giving the feeling of a snappier system.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2012)

There are some gaps in your user profile that could help in crafting an answer to this second question. 

How much RAM do you have in your computer? 
How many cores in the CPU?
Which camera make and model do you have? 
What is the typical size (in MB) is a RAW image?
Where specifically in LRs workflow do you see this slowing?

Your user profile says that you are using version 3.3.  The latest release of that generation is v3.6. Downloading and installing v3.6 would be the first place to start. 

Whether to upgrade to the current generation of LR (v4.2) depends upon your hardware answers to the questions above. 

RAW. File formats require more work to get them into a viewable image than the JPEG that comes out of the camera. This could explain some of the slowness that you are seeing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2012)

ggxie said:


> I am trying to remove some pictures from LR and also create more space on C.



How much space do you have on C at the moment?


----------

